# ماهو قانون الكارما



## المحبة (13 يناير 2007)

ماهو قانون الكارما؟؟؟​ 
هو ببساطة ما يجنيه الإنسان من أمراض ومشاكل كنتيجة لمعاملته السيئة مع أخوه الإنسان ومع الحيوانات وكل مخلوقات الله0
وكان هذا واضح في (اغلاطية 7:6 ) فان الذي يزرعه الإنسان إياه يحصد ايضا0
ولكن كلنا بشر وكلنا معرضين لان نخطأ فما الحل؟؟

v                       إذا أردت إبطال الكارما السلبية فيجب عليك:
1- تعلم الدرس الذي يجب تعلمه
2- استخدام قانون التسامح0انه عبر الغفران يغفر لنا (متى 12:6 )(متى 14:6)
3- استخدام قانون الرحمة 0عبر إظهار الرحمة
( اللطف0المساعدة0الاحسان والنبل)للآخرين سوف تعطى الرحمة إلينا (متى 7:5)
4- تجنب القسوة واظهر الحنان للآخرين هذا مفتاح الصحة الجيدة والسعادة0
من كتاب :المعالجة بطاقة الحياة الملونة​تأليف: المعلم تشوا كوك سوي​


----------

